# Top ten things you'll never hear a woman say



## Gary Crawford

Top ten things you'll never hear a woman say

10. You know, I've been complaining a lot lately. I don't blame you for ignoring me.

9. That girl's wearing the same outfit I am! Cool! I'm gonna go over and talk to her!

8. I'm so happy with my new hairstyle, I don't think I'll ever change it again.

7. You're way smarter than my father.

6. Let's just leave the toilet seat "up" all the time -- then you won't have to mess with it anymore.

5. I've decided to buy myself a boob job. How big do you want'em?

4. Honey, did you leave that skid in the toilet bowl? Good one!

3. My mom's going to take care of the tab -- order another round for you and your friends.

2. While you were in the bathroom? They went for it on fourth down and missed. If they can hold them to a field goal they'll still cover.

...and the Number One thing you'll never hear a woman say...

Oh no...not the mall again! Why don't we go over to Home Depot instead?


----------



## TigerWoman

Oh, Gary, your're risking that... you know... the subjects, the women, will revolt and overthrow the king. 

10. Goes both ways
6. Never, an issue
7. I have actually said.
3. Not an issue
2. Not an issue
1. Go to Home Depot, Menards, Lowes, Fleet Farm more than the mall!!!

TW


----------



## Gary Crawford

Maybe I'm better suited for Court Jester


----------



## shesulsa

here's one:  

 Nice fart - do it again!

 Nah, don't take a shower - I like your natural odors after class - it turns me on.


----------



## The Kai

How about

You sit down I'll cut the grass


----------



## Gary Crawford

I love the way your old favorite shirt looks on you,no need to change just because my parents are coming over!


----------



## Tgace

How about...

Yes dear, your right.
(ducks and runs....)


----------



## Gary Crawford

Tgace,you're braver then me.  BTW-they are organising a search for you right now!Better run!!!


----------



## Tgace

I move swift...I move silent....I move deadly.  I can run like @#$$!!!


----------



## TigerWoman

Where ARE my cohorts when I need them. Vacationing I suspect. I guess you are safe for now, we are distracted.... TW


----------



## Rob Broad

shesulsa said:
			
		

> here's one:
> 
> 
> Nah, don't take a shower - I like your natural odors after class - it turns me on.




I had a strange acquaintence that kind of liked that smell.  But I knew she was wierd.


----------



## Rob Broad

How about.

You don't need to pull over and get directions,  whenever we arrive will be fine.


----------



## MA-Caver

What about: Sure you can bring the guys over for an all night poker-game and pizza and they can smoke their cigars and fart all night too. Oh and here are those pornos that you wanted to watch.


----------



## bignick

how about this one?

"......................................................................"

silence is golden


----------



## bignick

p.s. Tgace...got any good hiding places?


----------



## Gary Crawford

Your mothers will cry when they find out what TW will do to you when she catches you!


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Here is one:

"If you stop and ask for directions, I'll be embarrassed beyond belief."



Regards,


Steve


----------



## bignick

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Your mothers will cry when they find out what TW will do to you when she catches you!


i feel safe right now...strength in numbers and all...i think TW is still looking for backup...than i'll put my running shoes on


----------



## TigerWoman

Gosh, we are in diminished numbers tonight... Sarah, Fuzzy, Triwahine....

How about...

Sure honey, go on that vacation...all by yourself!  maybe I would...

Oh that hurts, let me do it again...

Sure, I would love to have your mother for a month, let me ask her...

Why don't we ask your boss over for dinner and a few of my girlfriends...

TW


----------



## shesulsa

Why don't we invite my sister over and have a threesome?

 I don't think seven is enough - have another beer.

 MMM Bald is soo sexy.

 There's just no way I could ever be as smart as you.

 I'll change out the clutch myself - you just keep watching the game.

 Here - let me clip your toenails for you.

 I'll go do my shopping - you just sit here and watch the pretty girls go by.

 I sure wish your mother would teach me how to clean house - she's so much better at it and I just don't have a clue.

 Are you kidding?  I never fake it!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

How about...

Forget jewelry for Christmas, just get me something practical.
Damn, forgot our anniversary again!
Don't rent another romance, get something where lots of things blow up.


----------



## Chronuss

bignick said:
			
		

> how about this one?
> 
> "......................................................................"
> 
> silence is golden


out of all of'em.....that one'll _never_ happen.


----------



## bignick

yeah....

but sometimes it's hard to give on your hopes and dreams...

:burp:


----------



## Melissa426

shesulsa said:
			
		

> MMM Bald is soo sexy.


Actually, sometimes bald is kinda sexy, IMHO.

But to add to the list --

Go ahead, spend $40,000 on the S series Lexus 7000 (or whatever, I don't know cars).   I'd rather have that than a new kitchen/bedroom suite any day.


----------



## The Kai

Are you kidding? I never fake it! - Besides it's all about your pleasure
I don't feel like shopping
I don't really like chocolate


----------



## TigerWoman

bignick said:
			
		

> how about this one?
> 
> "......................................................................"
> 
> silence is golden



Apparently, I didn't go back far enough. You know what's going happen now...   I will NEVER shut up and I'm not far.... TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse

> You don't need to pull over and get directions, whenever we arrive will be fine.


BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

she-sulsa - those are great.

How about: even though you oogle at women half my age, I still won't go out and try to buy things to make myself pretty so you'll notice me again?


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Melissa426 said:
			
		

> Actually, sometimes bald is kinda sexy, IMHO.




Thank GOD for women like you!

Bless you my child.  Bless you.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## TigerWoman

I would agree with that, bald is s##y...now to get my husband to agree... TW


----------



## shesulsa

Actually, I have said before that i think bald is sexy - but it takes the kind of women on this board (the kind that have huevos) to say it out loud.

 Kinda like heavier chicks are to guys - you all know they're a great ride, but you'd never say it out loud. 

 To quote the classic rock group Queen, "Fat-bottomed girls make the rockin' world go 'round!"


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

something you'll never hear a woman say..

"the little things don't bother me at all"


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## bignick

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Apparently, I didn't go back far enough. You know what's going happen now... I will NEVER shut up and I'm not far.... TW


oops...forgot that TW lives in minnesota...


----------



## Feisty Mouse

She-sulsa, I *heart* you, and you too, TigerWoman!

One example: Patrick Stewart.  Hot.


----------



## shesulsa

Patrick Stewart, Michael Jordan, Shaquille O'Neal, Kareem Abdul Jabar, Kojak....  Just need to get hubby to buzz it!


----------



## shesulsa

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> She-sulsa, I *heart* you, and you too, TigerWoman!


 I *heart* you too!


----------



## Chronuss

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> How about...
> 
> Forget jewelry for Christmas, just get me something practical.


if it were _only_ that easy...


----------



## hardheadjarhead

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Actually, I have said before that i think bald is sexy - but it takes the kind of women on this board (the kind that have huevos) to say it out loud.
> 
> Kinda like heavier chicks are to guys - you all know they're a great ride, but you'd never say it out loud.
> 
> To quote the classic rock group Queen, "Fat-bottomed girls make the rockin' world go 'round!"




I don't know if I'd trust Freddie Mercury with such an assessment, but I'm going to say it...when Delta Burke gained all that weight...I liked it.  I really thought she was every bit as cute.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## bignick

it's not about weight...it's about proportion...


p.s....this was post 300 for me...averaging about 9 posts per day


----------



## TigerWoman

Delta Burke is beautiful.  Wasn't she a beauty queen once? Miss Alabama or something?   Most women don't handle fat that well.... TW

Sure, I would love to weigh 300 pounds....   not


----------



## Gary Crawford

"Am I too skinny?"


----------



## Gary Crawford

or "Am i too sexually demanding?"


----------



## shesulsa

Chronuss said:
			
		

> if it were _only_ that easy...


 Actually, my husband knows what to buy me for Christmas and birthdays - WEAPONS!!  Save the jewelry for Valentine's Day and Anniversary...other occasions, GIVE ME SOMETHING TO DESTROY SOMEONE WITH!!!


----------



## hardheadjarhead

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Actually, my husband knows what to buy me for Christmas and birthdays - WEAPONS!!  Save the jewelry for Valentine's Day and Anniversary...other occasions, GIVE ME SOMETHING TO DESTROY SOMEONE WITH!!!




I'll bet he's very loyal and well behaved, isn't he?


Regards,

Steve


----------



## shesulsa

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I'll bet he's very loyal and well behaved, isn't he?


 Indeed he is.  What a sweetheart - and of his own motivation, too! :uhyeah:


----------



## Gary Crawford

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Indeed he is.  What a sweetheart - and of his own motivation, too! :uhyeah:


What a lucky guy!A sausy woman who likes weapons!Yee Haa!! Do you make him wear handcuffs when he's bad?


----------



## shesulsa

Handcuffs?!?  Puh!  I don't need no stinking handcuffs!  That's what rope is for.  Or razor wire if he really ticks me off. :EG:


----------



## Gary Crawford

LOL!!! What a lucky guy!The pain,the pleasure,the pain,the pleasure,the pain,the pleasure.............................................................AHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Rob Broad

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> LOL!!! What a lucky guy!The pain,the pleasure,the pain,the pleasure,the pain,the pleasure.............................................................AHHHHHHH!!!!!




As Freddy Mercury sang Pain is so close to pleasure.


----------



## shesulsa

OK - Freddy Mercury has now been mentioned on this thread twice inside of 10 hours.  That's scary.  I'm gonna have to go listen to my Queen CDs now....


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

shesulsa said:
			
		

> OK - Freddy Mercury has now been mentioned on this thread twice inside of 10 hours.  That's scary.  I'm gonna have to go listen to my Queen CDs now....


All of my Queen stuff is on 8-track.  Yeah, I'm old...


----------



## hardheadjarhead

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Handcuffs?!?  Puh!  I don't need no stinking handcuffs!  That's what rope is for.  Or razor wire if he really ticks me off. :EG:




And he behaves of his own accord?  SURE.  

He's afraid of losing body parts.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Chronuss

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Actually, my husband knows what to buy me for Christmas and birthdays - WEAPONS!! Save the jewelry for Valentine's Day and Anniversary...other occasions, GIVE ME SOMETHING TO DESTROY SOMEONE WITH!!!


....why can't I find someone like that....:waah:


----------



## Rob Broad

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ....why can't I find someone like that....:waah:




Commit a felony, and you will find a husband real quick in jail. :rofl:


----------



## bignick

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Commit a felony, and you will find a husband real quick in jail.



:rofl:   that's great...i thought that was so funny i wanted to give you some good rep points but i must have given you some not too long ago...cause it says i can't yet...oh well

good stuff


----------



## shesulsa

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> And he behaves of his own accord?  SURE.
> 
> He's afraid of losing body parts.


 Steve - I might have a tough exterior, but deep down, I'm a pussycat.  
:wavey::wink1::angel:


----------



## Rob Broad

bignick said:
			
		

> :rofl:   that's great...i thought that was so funny i wanted to give you some good rep points but i must have given you some not too long ago...cause it says i can't yet...oh well
> 
> good stuff




And the great thing is if he is someguys wife he can use all these lines that you never hear a woman say. :rofl:


----------



## someguy

Some one say someguy.  Wha oh never mind.


----------



## bignick

pretty sure this one hasn't been posted...which is suprising

"You were right...I was wrong"


----------



## shesulsa

bignick said:
			
		

> pretty sure this one hasn't been posted...which is suprising
> 
> "You were right...I was wrong"


 The way I put it is, "You were not wrong this time." :supcool:


----------



## Gary Crawford

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Steve - I might have a tough exterior, but deep down, I'm a pussycat.
> :wavey::wink1::angel:


All pussycats have very sharp claws though.


----------



## Silat Student

How about

"I'll take out the trash myself"
"Why don't we watch an action movie tonight?"
"I'll pick up the tab"
"Let's spend thanksgiving at your brother's house"
"I know my family annoys you, let's put them on call block"
"I don't think you should have to eat healthy"
"I've decided it's been too long since you had a night out with your friends, so I called them all and set up a tab at *insert name of Irish Pub here*"
"Lemme buy YOU a drink"

On second though I have heard that last one.


----------



## shesulsa

_"I'll take out the trash myself"_

 Said it.
_
"Why don't we watch an action movie tonight?"_

 Said it too.

_ "I'll pick up the tab"_

 Said it today.

_ "Let's spend thanksgiving at your brother's house"_

 Nope, hubby has no brudda.

_ "I know my family annoys you, let's put them on call block"_

 Said and done it.

_ "I don't think you should have to eat healthy"_

 Said a version of this.

_"I've decided it's been too long since you had a night out with your friends, so I called them all and set up a tab at *insert name of Irish Pub here*"
  "Lemme buy YOU a drink"_

 Would set up a tab, but rather that he makes his cousin pay!


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:
			
		

> _"I'll take out the trash myself"_
> 
> Said it.
> _
> "Why don't we watch an action movie tonight?"_
> 
> Said it too.
> 
> _ "I'll pick up the tab"_
> 
> Said it today.
> 
> _ "Let's spend thanksgiving at your brother's house"_
> 
> Nope, hubby has no brudda.
> 
> _ "I know my family annoys you, let's put them on call block"_
> 
> Said and done it.
> 
> _ "I don't think you should have to eat healthy"_
> 
> Said a version of this.
> 
> _"I've decided it's been too long since you had a night out with your friends, so I called them all and set up a tab at *insert name of Irish Pub here*"
> "Lemme buy YOU a drink"_
> 
> Would set up a tab, but rather that he makes his cousin pay!




You forgot, "I train Martial Arts and I like weapons" 

On a serious note, there are more women like this everyday. Now if I just could find one , who can put up with me as well :rofl:


----------



## bignick

yes...they always seem so promising...until you start spending time with them

"she looks good from afar, but she's so far from good"


----------



## Silat Student

bignick said:
			
		

> "she looks good from afar, but she's so far from good"


 
Sounds similar to the "bad lighting" and "20 ft." rules I am often forced to invoke while out with friends.


----------



## shesulsa

bignick said:
			
		

> yes...they always seem so promising...until you start spending time with them
> 
> "she looks good from afar, but she's so far from good"


 Well if you drop the first "s" in both "she"s, you would have something else you WOULD hear women say!  :lol:


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Well if you drop the first "s" in both "she"s, you would have something else you WOULD hear women say!  :lol:



I thought women liked "Bad Boys"?


----------



## Sarah

How about these's ones:


1. The new girl in my office is a real beauty, and a stripper, too. I invited her over for dinner on Friday.

2. I liked that wedding even more than ours. Your ex-girlfriend has class.

3. Damn! I love when my pillow smells like your cigars and beer. You passed out before brushing your teeth again, ya' big silly!

4. Ohhhhhh, this diamond is wayyyyyyyyy tooooooo big!

5. Honey, does this outfit make my butt look too small?

6. Hey, pull my finger!


----------



## Silat Student

Sarah said:
			
		

> How about these's ones:
> 
> 6. Hey, pull my finger!


Heard that one before.....I think it's time to go find the magic bottle that makes all the problems go away.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I thought women liked "Bad Boys"?


Yeah, bad boys in fast cars like this one! :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa

Sarah!  Too funny!!

 How about:

 1.  That's enough (coupling) for me!

 2.  Whatever you do, DON'T take me dancing.

 3.  I guess I'd better turn my underwear inside out for a few days.

 4.  No, I don't think those hip waders make your butt look too big.

 5.  I'll gut my own kill, thanks.

 6.  I think you need a really fast sports car - let's go buy one!

 7.  That comb-over looks AWESOME!

 8.  You don't EVER have to cook dinner for me!

 9.  Do you know how much I LOVE to wash your underwear?

 10.  Why don't you just put on what you wore yesterday?


----------



## Sarah

shesulsa said:
			
		

> 7. That comb-over looks AWESOME!


----------



## Chronuss

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Yeah, bad boys in fast cars like this one! :uhyeah:


I'd rock those rims.


----------



## Sarah

How about:

1.  I think hairy butts are really sexy.  

 
2.  That swimsuit really flatters your ample bust! Would you mind keeping my husband company while I go for a swim?


----------



## Gary Crawford

I wish women really did like hairy butts!


----------



## kenpo tiger

bignick said:
			
		

> yes...they always seem so promising...until you start spending time with them
> 
> "she looks good from afar, but she's so far from good"


Next you'll be calling for a bag to put over her head.

Geez.


----------



## Chronuss

or you can just turn the head gear sideways to hide it....


----------



## Sarah

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> I wish women really did like hairy butts!


Scary


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Sarah said:
			
		

> How about:
> 
> 1. I think hairy butts are really sexy.


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Sarah, and Gary eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## bignick

bag?...no...that's why they make light switches.....


(i'm gonna get into a lot of trouble for that one....please dont' take it too seriously)


----------



## TigerWoman

You know the old saying.... the bigger you are the harder you fall..... TW


----------



## mj-hi-yah

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> You know the old saying.... the bigger you are the harder you fall..... TW


Hee hee he funny TW!


----------



## Rob Broad

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> I wish women really did like hairy butts!




My wife likes hairy buts but I think it is because she has one. :rofl:


----------



## bignick

what can i say...i'm getting bolder...i keep sticking my neck out, and no ones chopping of my head...

Also, feelings of youth and invincibility help


----------



## mj-hi-yah

LOL bignick Off with their heads!!!


----------



## bignick

hmm...these Alice in Wonderland/Through the Looking Glass references keep popping when i'm around...strange coincidence?

....or does this belong in the conspiracy theory thread?


----------



## Trent

Okay, I can't resist. 

"I'm sorry honey; it was all my fault."  *following activity that WAS all her fault and resulted in catastrophe*


----------



## shesulsa

Okay, here we go:

 "Honey, would you PLEASE keep an eye on your oil gauge from now on?? I'm tired of pouring oil into your truck!"

 "I think I'll trick out the Caravan."

 "Let's go get a hydraulic kit for it too."

 "What's a little steel belt showing?  We can make these tires stretch another few weeks."

 "Nah, don't take it to the shop - just use duct tape to hold the bumper on."

 "Triple-A?  We don't need no stinking Triple-A!"


----------



## Eldritch Knight

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Next you'll be calling for a bag to put over her head.
> 
> Geez.



Paper or plastic? Sorry, couldn't resist. ^_^


----------



## mj-hi-yah

shesulsa said:
			
		

> "Nah, don't take it to the shop - just use duct tape to hold the bumper on."


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Gary Crawford

OMG!! What have I started?!!!I can't beleive this thread has legs this long! lol!!


----------



## Sarah

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> My wife likes hairy buts but I think it is because she has one. :rofl:


Has she heard of WAX.....LOL


----------



## Chronuss

Sarah said:
			
		

> Has she heard of WAX.....LOL


....that would hurt...very much bad...might work after a few  :drinkbeer...


----------



## Gary Crawford

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> My wife likes hairy buts but I think it is because she has one. :rofl:


What would your wife do to you if she knew you posted that?! Blackmail anyone?


----------



## Rob Broad

My wife works in the radio business, and has told everyone over the airwaves of any all mistakes i have made since we started dating.  It is only fair that I take my shot at her on here, just like all my previous comments about her cooking, her now hairy but, and anything else I can come up with.  The score is still way in her favor.


----------



## Gary Crawford

Rob,you are not suppost to score.You are not allowed.You will pay when she finds out.Her comment's about your "mistakes" on air are only constructive criticism.If she has a call in show,you should prove your therea by calling up and descibing her "hairybutt" on air and see if she considers her high score to be reason enough to forgive you.I DARE YOU!


----------



## TigerWoman

Oh no....airing that on radio waves would probably qualify for reason for divorce.  No one is that secure.  I wouldn't do that...Besides even if she pointed out all your mistakes, Rob, haven't you recognized them as mistakes????? Maybe tried to learn from them?  This one would be in the WHOPPER range though. TW


----------



## bignick

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Besides even if she pointed out all your mistakes, Rob, haven't you recognized them as mistakes????? Maybe tried to learn from them?


because obviously she is faultless and you are a walking disaster


----------



## kenpo tiger

bignick said:
			
		

> because obviously she is faultless and you are a walking disaster


Maybe.  After all, you all don't even know how to ask for directions!

Eldritch, depends upon the look you're going for...


----------



## Feisty Mouse

"Honey, let's forget about celebrating anniversaries - you show me how much you love me every day."


----------



## kenpo tiger

Hon, you're SO much better looking than the Victoria's Secret girls.


----------



## kenpo tiger

Oops - wrong thread!  And I can't edit now.  Well, take it for what it's worth...


----------



## Rob Broad

My wife doesn't do a call in show.  She was a morning sho co-host, all that lively banter you hear on the way to work each morning.  And for my faults, she has talked about my snoring, but hers can even wake me out of a sleep, me shaving my head, the time I got my cup broken in the ring, time her step father flipped the canoe I was in, my fishing, my obsession with the martial arts, how much I read, my sense of humor, my driving, my need to get away from everyone when we got to the cottage and take off for a day or so out in the bush by myself,  my posting on internet forums, my cooking, my cleaning skills, my musical tatses, my movie tatses, my tastes in books, anytime I have had 1 more beer than she thinks I should have had, and thatis just teh short list.  Things she talks about in a favorable light are her cats, her cooking, CSI, and her favorite books.


----------



## Silat Student

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> My wife doesn't do a call in show. She was a morning sho co-host, all that lively banter you hear on the way to work each morning. And for my faults, she has talked about my snoring, but hers can even wake me out of a sleep, me shaving my head, the time I got my cup broken in the ring, time her step father flipped the canoe I was in, my fishing, my obsession with the martial arts, how much I read, my sense of humor, my driving, my need to get away from everyone when we got to the cottage and take off for a day or so out in the bush by myself, my posting on internet forums, my cooking, my cleaning skills, my musical tatses, my movie tatses, my tastes in books, anytime I have had 1 more beer than she thinks I should have had, and thatis just teh short list. Things she talks about in a favorable light are her cats, her cooking, CSI, and her favorite books.


I think something like that would quickly drive me crazy....


----------



## Rob Broad

Silat Student said:
			
		

> I think something like that would quickly drive me crazy....




I have Broad shoulders I can handle it.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I have Broad shoulders I can handle it.



He has :rofl: "_Broad_" Shoulders :rofl:


----------



## Rob Broad

Well atleast Rich got the Joke.


----------



## bignick

i got it...sorry, was laughing to hard to respond, :ultracool


----------



## TigerWoman

Sounds like you are "her material" for her job.  Gad, everybody knows all about you on the radio, no wonder you're ticked.  I guess its like a standup comic who uses their relationship for humor.  Glad you got "broad" shoulders but I still wouldn't use the hairy butt thing.  Just say you want to write a book about her and you got a advance from a publisher all ready!!!
Since she is a famous celebrity on the air and all that. Then proceed to write...  

Oh, and one of the top ten things, "Sure honey write all about me and my faults" you'll never hear her say or him either.  TW


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> He has :rofl: "_Broad_" Shoulders :rofl:


Oh now I get it!!! :rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> "Honey, let's forget about celebrating anniversaries - you show me how much you love me every day."


Err, Feisty... you might need to edit *that* one to : "Honey, lets forget about celebrating anniversaries - you show me how much you love me whenever it suits you." 
You were probably thinking outloud there.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Sarah

_Ok, I just had to add this one:_


Things youll never hear a woman say: 

My, what an attractive scrotum!. 
- Patricia Arquette


----------



## Fight with attitude

Sarah said:
			
		

> _Ok, I just had to add this one:_
> 
> 
> Things youll never hear a woman say:
> 
> My, what an attractive scrotum!.
> - Patricia Arquette


I really don't get you girls...you say we have ugly..ummm packages, yet you sleep with us


----------



## Chronuss

Sarah said:
			
		

> _Ok, I just had to add this one:_
> 
> 
> Things youll never hear a woman say:
> 
> My, what an attractive scrotum!.
> - Patricia Arquette


well, hell...it was like God had some left over parts in a pile and thought, "What in the hell am I gonna do with this...ah, yep, right there."


----------



## Sarah

Bahahahah....Is that what happened!!     





			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> well, hell...it was like God had some left over parts in a pile and thought, "What in the hell am I gonna do with this...ah, yep, right there."


----------



## Chronuss

it's plausible...:uhyeah:


----------



## Gary Crawford

I'll buy that.


----------



## MA-Caver

Sarah said:
			
		

> _Ok, I just had to add this one:_
> Things youll never hear a woman say:
> My, what an attractive scrotum!.
> - Patricia Arquette





			
				Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> I really don't get you girls...you say we have ugly..ummm packages, yet you sleep with us



Well, why do you think sex is sometimes referred to as "bumping uglies" ? 
Besides, while they won't (always) admit it they need it as badly as we guys do. Go figgure *THAT* one out.


----------



## Sarah

Have you finally got us figured out!!





			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> Well, why do you think sex is sometimes referred to as "bumping uglies" ?
> Besides, while they won't (always) admit it they need it as badly as we guys do. Go figgure *THAT* one out.


----------



## MA-Caver

Sarah said:
			
		

> Have you finally got us figured out!!


No, I'll never (be able to) profess that I got wimmen figgured because if I could, I'd be a millllionaire and never want for anything...*ahem* I said _anything_... (tap tap...is this thing on?).  jeez ... story of my life.


----------



## Chronuss

Sarah said:
			
		

> Have you finally got us figured out!!


if he does, he needs to sell it on eBay post haste.


----------

